# installer Tiger de ibook G4 sur ibook G3



## papounet (16 Décembre 2005)

Je viens d'acheter un ibook G4 avec Tiger pour remplacer le G3 avec Panther 10.3
Je ne parviens pas à installer Tiger fourni sur l'ancien ibook
C'est normal ??


----------



## macinside (16 Décembre 2005)

ben oui  les installeurs des disques fournit avec les machine vérifie sur quelle machine tu essaies de l'installer  et puis  1 licence = 1 machine


----------



## r e m y (17 Décembre 2005)

De plus Tiger ne s'installe que sur les machines équipées de port Firewire... et je ne suis pas sûr que le vieil iBook G3 ait un port Firewire.


----------



## Fabrizio (22 Décembre 2005)

Etrange quand même...

tout d'abord bien sûr que les iBook G3 on un port Firewire !!!!

ensuite j'ai bien installé X10.3 d'un iBook G4 sur mon iBook G3 (et sur d'autres iBook ) sans aucun problème!!


----------



## MarcMame (23 Décembre 2005)

Fabrizio a dit:
			
		

> ensuite j'ai bien installé X10.3 d'un iBook G4 sur mon iBook G3 (et sur d'autres iBook ) sans aucun problème!!


On vient de dire que c'était interdit....


----------



## Komac (26 Décembre 2005)

désolé de te contredire, mais tous les iBook G3 n'avaient pas de port FireWire (les coquillages notamment)

Quand à l'installation de l'OS de ton nouvel iBook G4 sur l'ancien G3, effectivement ça ne marche pas en théorie, le CD fournit ne s'installe que sur le machine qu'il accompagne (ou même modèle) sauf exceptions rares...

par contre... c'est interdit  faut jouer le jeu...


----------



## golf751 (10 Janvier 2006)

Komac a dit:
			
		

> désolé de te contredire, mais tous les iBook G3 n'avaient pas de port FireWire (les coquillages notamment)
> 
> Quand à l'installation de l'OS de ton nouvel iBook G4 sur l'ancien G3, effectivement ça ne marche pas en théorie, le CD fournit ne s'installe que sur le machine qu'il accompagne (ou même modèle) sauf exceptions rares...
> 
> par contre... c'est interdit  faut jouer le jeu...




oui mais si on joue pas le jeu de payer a chaque fois 129 euros et quand on a que deux machines ?
moi j'aurais deux machines à faire migrer de panther vers tiger ( un imac g4 1 ghz et un ibook g3 900), j'ai acheté recement un powerbook g4 avec tiger.
pas moyen de le mettre ni sur le imac ni sur le ibook.
j'ai que deux solutions " correctes", acheter deux tiger a 129 euros soit 258 euros ou alors un tiger "familial" ( 5 postes ) (on se demande si c'est pas du foutage de gueule çà 5 postes dans une famille .....) le tout à 199 euros. 
je fait quoi des 3 autres ???????
si vous avez quelques idées .......


----------



## irix2A (11 Janvier 2006)

jai le meme "soucis j ai acheter un mac mini avec tiger et j'ai pas réussi a lintaller su mon powerbook G4 la maj de fevrier dernier.... doit y avoir un solution mais je suis pas expert


----------



## macinside (11 Janvier 2006)

1 licence = 1 machine, avant que ce sujet dérive on ferme


----------

